# a VERY important annoucement



## peach (Apr 30, 2011)

drum roll, please..

Our dear friend/advisor/contributor JP Ranch (also known as Jim Brown from Gillette Wyoming), is throwing his hat into the ring for ICC director.  He's seeking the position being vacated by John Darnell in Region 2.

It's an at large vote the membership vote to be held in Phoenix in October/November.  The agenda has been published, but plan your attendance in advance to support Jim.

While it may be surprising to most of you that Jim is doing this, it's really important to have a director with "mud on his boots" to represent us on the ICC board.

Personally, I know Jim and I absolutely throw my support to his elevation to this position.

Vote early... vote often.. I will be there in Phoenix.. if I can to support him.

Post a banner.. and spread the word.

GO JIM!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad he's come out of the closet, talked with him last week about this. I  agree, I support him and am glad that there is some common folks that  might be able to get inside, make some changes! Go get'em Jim!


----------



## RJJ (May 1, 2011)

Peach: I know Jim had wanted you to break the news, but I feel we should give this more prominence on the BB. If your ok I believe we should move this to a new topic area and JIM can use it as a form to reach others and respond to questions. Just a thought.


----------



## fatboy (May 1, 2011)

It looked like she cross posted it in several forums initially.


----------



## RJJ (May 2, 2011)

She did Fatboy: I was thinking on a more direct line of format. A place that Jim could us to reach others that may be interested in voting for him. There are more visitors then members. It could give him a place to reach votes for fall election. It would also depend on the time Jim has to respond or put forth his platform.

Also: How about some Jim Brown for ICC Board buttons?


----------



## jar546 (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking about a banner at the top of the page but that would be advertising.  Thoughts?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 3, 2011)

small fee required...........


----------



## jpranch (May 3, 2011)

Sorry. I'm broke. So no fees possible. In Denver until Thursday. I'll be checking in for time to time.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 3, 2011)

I can't tell where to post............. I would support any form of advertisement for a member of this forum trying to better the advancement of codes through common sense.


----------



## FredK (May 3, 2011)

Like peach said Go Jim.


----------



## jar546 (May 3, 2011)

I would not charge for Jim to advertise on this site for the purpose.


----------



## RJJ (May 3, 2011)

Jeff: I believe we need a section for Jim to post and receive questions.


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2011)

Even though it might appear to fit better elsewhere, maybe a sticky thread in this forum, as it seems to get quite a bit of traffic.


----------



## peach (May 3, 2011)

maybe start a new area:  forum members running for ICC board?


----------



## texas transplant (May 3, 2011)

I like the idea of giving JP a spot to take questions and comments.   Wouldn't  even object to letting anyone running for ICC board the same privilege.

A good way for all of us to meet all the candidates.


----------



## peach (May 3, 2011)

Anyone who is interested can request a spot, I suppose.  I posted it in as many places as I thought appropriate... I'd be open to all candidates..


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2011)

Also, swipe peaches signature line (or mine now) if you support Jim!


----------



## jpranch (May 3, 2011)

texas transplant said:
			
		

> I like the idea of giving JP a spot to take questions and comments. Wouldn't even object to letting anyone running for ICC board the same privilege. A good way for all of us to meet all the candidates.


Not a bad idea Texas T. The only thing I may wonder about is that I'm already here because this is the place to be. Other canidates motives may be a little different? But I ain't scared. Let'em in.


----------



## jar546 (May 3, 2011)

I can give you your own area to answer questions and discuss ICC issues.  let me know


----------



## texas transplant (May 4, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea Texas T. The only thing I may wonder about is that I'm already here because this is the place to be. Other canidates motives may be a little different? But I ain't scared. Let'em in.


JP you can whip them all with at least one hand tied behind your back.  You are a very unusual candidate for the ICC Board, you have some common sense.

Just thought it might be nice to actually have a place to meet and greet (beat and pummel) candidates.   All most of us ever see before the conference is a letter with a resume asking for votes.  This would give people the chance to ask questions and become informed.   If you do get to meet most candidates at the conference it is a quick hand shake and off they go.

Give people another reason to come to this board and check it out.  And if it increases the traffic here on this board.....


----------



## FM William Burns (May 4, 2011)

I made up my own line in the signature line in case visitors don't know JP....always thinking    Ok.........got the idea from *Peach*

*Tex T, Jar and JP,*

Having a place for candidates to answer questions and get to know perspective voters / vice versa is an excellent venture since I can't recall seeing it anywhere before on any organizational media. I doubt ICC (insert flaming cow) will have anything other then the listing and bio's of candidates. This proposed opportunity may be a great way for membership to be more involved also.


----------



## jpranch (May 4, 2011)

I want to meet with the members and non-members. Talk to chapters. I do not want to be just another 8 1/2 X 11 bio. I can clearly see how time is limited at the hearings to meet with the canidates. So with that I will and already have reached out to many states, chapters, and individuals. Guess what... Here's a really big suprize... I can not do this alone and I'm not so proud as to not ask for help! So..... HELP!!!


----------



## RJJ (May 5, 2011)

Jim: I would say that the majority of us are behind you. A voice of reason is needed.


----------



## Jobsaver (May 5, 2011)

Wouldn't a blog on this site work for this purpose?


----------



## FM William Burns (May 5, 2011)

Yes, Jobsaver....very good Idea


----------



## jpranch (May 13, 2011)

update

Turned in all the paper work to make it official this week. Sent out over 1,000 emails across the country and then some. I have to say, I can not do this or have any chance of success without help. I will be asking for that help in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## peach (May 14, 2011)

you have our support, just tell us what you need!


----------



## RJJ (May 14, 2011)

Ditto Peach!


----------



## jpranch (Jun 15, 2011)

Update

Well, first off I have not fallen off the face of the earth. Been really busy. I have been talking to code and fire officials from all over the country and I'm hearing the same loud and clear messages. I've been on the phone so much that I think my left ear is going to fall off!

My position paper is just about done and I will be shooting a short video on June 21st that will be posted on you tube. The video will go along with the position paper and I will post both on this site. jar has told me that he will allow me to have a dedicated area on this site for the election and questions that some may want to ask. I will get with him as soon as the video is ready for prime time. fatboy and rjj have agreed to help me manage the dedicated area. So a big thank you to them. I have been pledged support by a few chapters and possibly by one ICC region but cannot release which ones until I have their letters in hand. Shortly after the video and site setup I will post information for anybody or any organization that would like to support me financially. I will post some ground rules for donations as I need to be very, very careful in this regard and just as important be held accountable for all expenditures.

I did send out a mass emailing last month to every ICC chapter and their board of directors requesting support. The email also contained my resume and letters of support to date. Not all of the emails went through and I'm sure that some were also trashed by the spam filters. So if you know of any additional people or organizations that I could send information to please contact me. My email address is: jimATci.gillette.wy.us

Please replace AT with the @ sign.

To my good neighbors to the east in South Dakota I will be attending your summer meeting at Cedar Shores next month with hat in hand asking for the support of the (SDBOA) South Dakota Building Officials Association. So far all of this has been my time and my dime. So I would like to thank the SDBOA Board of Directors for waiving the registration fees for me and my wife to attend the 2 day conference!!!

Well, that's just a short update with more to come.

One final thought:

To quote Sam Elliott from the movie Conagher: "you boys saddled this bronc. Let's see if you can ride it"?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update JP and looking forward to assisting in whatever capacity you may need/want me.


----------



## Alias (Jun 16, 2011)

Ditto what FM William Burns said.


----------



## beach (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 17, 2011)

Yee haw...


----------



## RJJ (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been fishing so let me know what I can do also. Should be around the rest of the summer. Keep me posted.


----------

